# Rain/Light Sensor Coding, Address 68



## lgibson (Jun 13, 2007)

The light sensor portion never functioned really well before I upgraded from the original 1K0 955 559 T which was coded 00208933. After my recent upgrade to 1K0 955 559 AH, which seems to have coded itself 00209069 per my most recent scan, the lighting portion of the sensor seems to be totally nonfunctional.
Where does one find coding info when there is no label file? 
Is my coding incorrect?
Perhaps the dealer sold me the wrong supercession, which went from T to AB to AF to the AH he sent?
Thanks!

Thursday,27,October,2011,09:31:00:34689
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.5
Data version: 20110930



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7L - VW myTouareg
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 34 36 37 39
46 47 56 68 69 6C 6E 76

VIN: WVGPT77L46D062013 Mileage: 96140km/59738miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 070 906 016 CQ HW: 028 101 196 2
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGMª8472 
Revision: --H02--- Serial number: VWZ3Z0F6455356
Coding: 0060575
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 61C2339FC1D2

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09D-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09D 927 750 DP HW: 09D 927 750 DP
Component: AL 750 6A 0856 
Revision: 00H37000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0004200
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 7F0695E75766

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 7L0-907-379-MK25.lbl
Part No: 7L0 907 379 G
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0203 
Coding: 0022786
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 3D7AAFEF1DEA

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: None
Part No SW: 7L0 909 137 A HW: 5WK 485 02
Component: 29 Kessy 6700 
Revision: 67005915 Serial number: VWZ3Z0F6455356
Coding: 0147688
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 316283DFD1B2

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F7F6FDC7FF56

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No: 7L6 907 044 T
Component: CLIMAtronic 2+2 4222 
Coding: 0020030
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 458AC70F753A

Part No: 7L6 907 049 E
Component: CLIMAtronic FOND 0400

1 Fault Found:
00249 - Function Return Message for Recirculating Air Regulator 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 7L6 937 049 N
Component: 3002 
Coding: 0111836
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 4796CD074F36

1 Fault Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 11: Engine II Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 070 906 016 CQ HW: 028 101 196 2
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGSª8472 
Revision: --H02--- Serial number: VWZ3Z0F6455356
Coding: 0060575
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 61C2339FC1D2

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 H
Component: 05 Airbag 8.4E++H01 0562 
Revision: BB38727 Serial number: 0007379> 
Coding: 0012341
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 28546EBBE268

Part No: 7L0 959 339 C
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0008

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.lbl
Part No: 7L6 953 549 H
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0010032
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 448CDA0B7E00

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 7L6-920-xxx-7LA.lbl
Part No: 7L6 920 981 R
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 3211 
Coding: 0005231
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 4894CE3B4228

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: 7L6-819-008.lbl
Part No: 7L6 815 071 D
Component: Standheizung E1MAC 
Coding: 0000100
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 336E89D72BAE

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: F0E4C6DB9A38

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 7L6-919-879.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 879 A
Component: JCI PathPoint 2200 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 458AC70F753A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: None
Part No: 0AD 927 755 AT
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0114 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 8D1ABF2FEDCA

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: 3D0-909-157.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: E6C8A083A8FC

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 907 553 F
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3P1 3081 
Coding: 0015521
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 3668B0C338DC

1 Fault Found:
01772 - Signal from Level Control Pressure Sensor (G291) 
008 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0703 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F7F6FDC7FF56

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 7L6-919-887-DVD.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 887 M
Component: Navigation 0047 
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 50A4E65BBA78

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: 3D0-909-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: E7D6AD87AFF6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 7L0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 7L0 959 933 J
Component: HSG 5115 
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 438ED9177B0E

Part No: 7L0 959 701 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201

Part No: 7L0 959 702 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201

Part No: 7L0 959 703 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201

Part No: 7L0 959 704 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201

1 Fault Found:
01737 - Potentiometer for Mirror Adj. Vertical; Pass. Side 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 
VCID: 55AA174F859A
Note: Excessive Comm Errors


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 7L6-035-186-DVD.lbl
Part No: 7L6 035 186 E
Component: Radio 0047 
Coding: 0014042
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 356AB7CF25DA

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 955 119 K
Component: Front Wiper 4027 
Coding: 0000341
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 376832
VCID: 3C7CA2EB06F0

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 010510 054 0403 
Coding: 00209069
 Shop #: WSC 31414 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer Labels: 7L0-907-383-1D2.lbl
Part No SW: 7L0 907 383 G HW: 7L0 907 383 G
Component: ANHAENGERELEKTRONIK 8854 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 3874BEFB32C8

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6C: Back-up Cam. Labels: 5N0-907-441.clb
Part No SW: 7L6 907 441 HW: 7L6 907 441 
Component: J772__Rearview 0051 
Revision: 00H07000 Serial number: PA8 J620685
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: F2E0CCD39434

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof Labels: 7L6-919-044.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 044 T
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0539 
Revision: 00900539 Serial number: 2009289.07 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 4894CE3B4228

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 7L0 919 283 F
Component: 0E Einparkhilfe 1107 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3972BBFF09C2

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lgibson (Jun 13, 2007)

*edit*

Ok, found a couple of CLB files in Ross-Tech/VCDS/Labels for !K0-955-559. They must be encrypted? Will try connecting to the vehicle to see them.
Please be gentle Jack!


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Why don't you code it to old coding 00208933 and see what will happened.


----------



## lgibson (Jun 13, 2007)

*applied Golf 1K Wiki coding*

original sensor (color T) coding 00208923=$33025 
Byte 00 (25)=37% rain sensor correction
Byte 01 (30)=48% light sensor correction
Byte 02 (03)=03: option 1+option 2

updated sensor (color AH) coding 00209069=$330AD
Byte 00 (AD)=173% rain sensor correction (is this even plausible?)
Byte 01 (30)=48% light sensor correction
Byte 02 (03)=03: option1+option 2 

Have I used calc.exe correctly? Only Byte 00 is different and I thought the rain sensor was working ok. My problem is with the light sensor and its coding is unchanged.

BTW, what does "highway light" mean? Also "rain light"?

I will try the original coding as jetta,97 suggests.


----------



## johannesbo (Oct 11, 2011)

Have the same sensor (AH) in MY-12 Touran. 
My original coding was $0230ED -> same as yours except of "highway light".
This means the setting seems to be correct for the module itself.

The "highway light" means "switch on light when running faster than 140kmh/90mph".
I am not sure with the "rain light", but beleve it turns the light on depending of the rain sensor..
The light setting at $30 is the standard for normal green colored glass. The same for $ED.

Have changed the light setting to $0A to get it more sensitive as $30 did switch on light in overcast weather in the middle of the day. Now it is functioning much better. 
In addition I added 4 to byte 2 to enable "rain closing" -> close open windows if it is raining..
Today my setting is $070AED.

Hope this gives you more sense of the settings.


----------



## lgibson (Jun 13, 2007)

*Byte 00?*

Excellent info for exactly my sensor! 

You answered my question about lower transparency keeping lights off during the day. Will try $0A.

My original Byte 00 was $25 (37%) for rain and I liked that sensitivity. What's up with ED 237%)??? or even the AD (173%)? Can someone please explain anything over 100%?

Guess I'll try the best of both our worlds and code to $020A25=133669.

Good explanation on the highway lights...had forgotten about that. Guess rain lights are a good idea from a safety standpoint, especially since I don't like DRL's. Not so sure about rain closing.


----------



## johannesbo (Oct 11, 2011)

Did some more testing tonight and made some screenshots of the info in VCDS. Here are lot of info not found in the wiki.

As my wiper and RLS electronic is a subsystem of 09 Central Electric, I have some more info from the long coding helper. The bytes are shifted from the normal decimal setting too.

_Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 087 M HW: 5K0 937 087 M
Component: BCM PQ35 H 011 0048 
Revision: BE011001 
Coding: 42180A3880251AE0400800C0540011E44B559008726DA520E48042000048
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
VCID: 3F8758E817E6

Part No: 1T1 955 119 A
Component: Wischer 30061 26 0512 
Coding: 009795

*Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 060711 05 54 0403 
Coding: 070AED*
_
The screenshots for byte 00:

















For byte 01:









For byte 02:









When testing for the light treshold, the lower the value is, the more sensitive it is. At 10 o clock, overcast my treshold was found to be about $10 and I reduced it a bit down to $0A. I do not like to have a GPS screen in night mode in the middle of the day... 
I was looking on the sensor output (states 0...7 as the value). I hoped this was an analog value, but it was only 0 OR 7. 

For the "Rain closing active", I could not find any changes wether this is ticked or not. (Tested with opened windows from the remote and closed doors plus when running and open window.) May be it is for the roof (and that is not installed on my car) ?


----------



## lgibson (Jun 13, 2007)

*Good stuff!*

Johannesbo,
You put me on the right track. I wasted a lot of time looking at that Golf 1K Wiki. Next time I'll connect up and study the options in the Long Code Helper first. 
It took a little while to compensate for the terminology w/Long Code reading from left and the $ conversion from right. 
I very much like the OA for the middle Byte. I do not like the NAV screen going black, even at night! For some reason my module would not accept your ED even though the drop-down says for Touareg. I used AD w/o rejection. Byte 0 (Long) was the eye-opener as it has the light threshold adjustment. What does "Light Activation Threshold Earlier" mean exactly? How does it relate to the "Light Sensor Correction?"


----------



## mghamms (Sep 12, 2004)

*long code*

May be a stupid question. But how do I get to the long coding with ross tec vag com?


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

Click on each Byte and the helper giving options for that Byte will come up


----------

